# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  A Recurring Dream About An Old Friend

## encore

---
Ok, first of all I'll introduce *myself:*
---
*Name:* Mabel Ho

*Sex:* Female

*Age:* 41

*Other info:* I currently live in Hong Kong, I'm a housewife, I live with my husband and daughter. I am living a happy life, nothing tragic or upsetting has happened recently. I sleep very well at night.
---
About my *old friend:*
---
*Name:* Norma Lou

*Sex:* Female

*Age:* 55

*Other info:* She used to live in Hong Kong, but she immigrated to Denmark a few years ago. We used to be really good friends. She started her own business there; she runs a mini Casino. She is divorced and has no children. She came back to HK last year but I decided to stay away from her because she's been up to something illegal recently and I didn't want to have anything to do with her illegal acts. Nowadays we don't keep in touch, but we don't hate each other. 
---
The *dream:*
---
In the dream, we either go shopping or she comes to my house or vice versa. My family doesn't appear in the dream, it's only us. This dream has been recurring for a year now, so I'm feeling pretty uneasy about it. I don't feel sad or happy in the dream, i just feel like i'm meeting a friend. I basically feel normal.

----------


## Adam

hey welcome to the forum, what are you asking exactly?

----------


## Animegal

I have had dreams like that. These past few months i have been having dreams about my old friend i havnt seen for 6 years. Ive recently discovered she has just had a baby  :Eek:

----------


## The Sick

'Ello. I too have had dreams about a friend that I once had. Not sure what to tell you about it but just trying to put you at ease by letting you know that you're not alone  :smiley:

----------

